# Bourbon and Watches



## ccheezy (Jan 22, 2020)

I know we have some taters in here I can tell by your posts....

Favorite bourbon and watch pairing?????


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

ccheezy said:


> I know we have some taters in here I can tell by your posts....
> 
> Favorite bourbon and watch pairing?????


Blade & Bow & Daytona











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccheezy (Jan 22, 2020)

Dougiebaby said:


> Blade & Bow & Daytona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crack that boi.... That delicious corn water is suffocating in there!


----------



## ccheezy (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

ccheezy said:


> Crack that boi.... That delicious corn water is suffocating in there!


Don’t worry … that is an older pic. It has been opened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Pah, bourbon. Have some 'proper' whisky instead  

True story about this bottle. I was given it as a leaving gift in 2004 when I changed jobs. It sat unopened in my garage until around 2yrs ago, when I decided to crack it open. A truly fantastic Malt and so I decided to look at buying another bottle (this retailed for around £55 at the time I was given it). What I didn't know was that in the years since I was given the bottle the distillery had been bought out and closed down. A bottle of this Ardbeg now goes for around £600 ($800), if you can find one.

I have been asked a few times if I was sick that I'd opened such a valuable bottle. Nope, I have enjoyed every dram.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

I’m only a baby bourbon drinker 😂😂


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

I’ve got this one but I’ve never tried it before. I imagine it’ll burn your neck out


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

and this one for a little peaty whisky


----------



## ccheezy (Jan 22, 2020)

Am I doing this right???????


----------



## ccheezy (Jan 22, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Pah, bourbon. Have some 'proper' whisky instead
> 
> True story about this bottle. I was given it as a leaving gift in 2004 when I changed jobs. It sat unopened in my garage until around 2yrs ago, when I decided to crack it open. A truly fantastic Malt and so I decided to look at buying another bottle (this retailed for around £55 at the time I was given it). What I didn't know was that in the years since I was given the bottle the distillery had been bought out and closed down. A bottle of this Ardbeg now goes for around £600 ($800), if you can find one.
> 
> ...


That pirate whisky arrrrrrrrrrrdbeg. Delicious but I want my whisky to taste like candy 😂


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

ccheezy said:


> View attachment 16318839
> 
> Am I doing this right???????


I love that the bourbon is significantly more expensive than the piece!!!!


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

ccheezy said:


> View attachment 16318839
> 
> Am I doing this right???????


I love that the bourbon is significantly more expensive than the piece!!!!


----------



## Pontificator (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 16352115


Hmmmm, you must have had too much of something else, cause that's not Bourbon.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> Hmmmm, you must have had too much of something else, cause that's not Bourbon.


You’re right. I saw someone listed scotch, and not everyone knows the difference between the whiskies. Apparently you do, though.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

copperjohn said:


> You’re right. I saw someone listed scotch, and not everyone knows the difference between the whiskies. Apparently you do, though.


 Checkout Jack Daniel's No. 27.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

New York Times: Bourbon counterfeits increasing in quality and variety


The bourbon industry has been dealing with scammers who are passing off counterfeit luxury bourbon bottles filled with cheap liquor ...



www.lanereport.com












That $1,000 Bourbon You Bought May Be a Phony


Counterfeiting — filling luxury bottles with cheap liquor — has hit American whiskey hard as sky-high prices raise the payoff for scammers.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

leastonh said:


> Pah, bourbon. Have some 'proper' whisky instead
> 
> True story about this bottle. I was given it as a leaving gift in 2004 when I changed jobs. It sat unopened in my garage until around 2yrs ago, when I decided to crack it open. A truly fantastic Malt and so I decided to look at buying another bottle (this retailed for around £55 at the time I was given it). What I didn't know was that in the years since I was given the bottle the distillery had been bought out and closed down. A bottle of this Ardbeg now goes for around £600 ($800), if you can find one.
> 
> ...


Agreed! Watches are meant to be worn, and whiskey is meant to be drank.

There was an article in the paper here recently about a guy selling his house. Included in the sale of the house was a massive wine cellar that he has. He’s collected a lot of wines that are considered “valuable“. I don’t know how you can enjoy that. I don’t enjoy staring at a bottle, I enjoy drinking what’s inside.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

leastonh said:


> Pah, bourbon. Have some 'proper' whisky instead
> 
> True story about this bottle. I was given it as a leaving gift in 2004 when I changed jobs. It sat unopened in my garage until around 2yrs ago, when I decided to crack it open. A truly fantastic Malt and so I decided to look at buying another bottle (this retailed for around £55 at the time I was given it). What I didn't know was that in the years since I was given the bottle the distillery had been bought out and closed down. A bottle of this Ardbeg now goes for around £600 ($800), if you can find one.
> 
> ...


Like a good Irish Single Malt.


----------



## SiDave (May 6, 2013)

I’ve probably got too many of these pics on my phone.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Buddhabelly (Jan 9, 2022)

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 16426893


I gotta get myself a bottle of that bourbon.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Best thread in a while!



Jack1775 said:


>


The Evan Williams B-I-B is a delight and cheap!





  








Relaxin'




__
MaDTempo


__
Sep 2, 2019


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

MaDTempo said:


> Best thread in a while!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir, the Evan Williams BIB is one that many folks that I know write off, simply because the price is almost too low for them to comprehend that it is good stuff! 

I guess that’s too bad for them but good for guys like us who are “in the know”. 

Cheers.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

How does the EW BIB stack up against my favorite budget, Wild Turkey 101?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

GrouchoM said:


> How does the EW BIB stack up against my favorite budget, Wild Turkey 101?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


WT 101 is my favorite readily available budget bourbon as well, comparing the two is a little tough because WT 101 has a very unique profile, IMO. 

I’d say the EW BIB lacks some of the maturity and character that WT 101 has— at least to me. But, for $13-$18, the EW BIB is a solid budget to keep on hand.


----------



## ccheezy (Jan 22, 2020)

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 16426893


Always see the cock on the shelf never indulge.... sell me on it!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

An absolute hidden treasure. Beats out several offerings from Buffalo Trace. And at 50 to 60 bucks a HELLUVA value. If I could get down to four whiskey bottles, this would be one.


----------



## medmike (Jul 7, 2019)

Blantons and Breitling!!!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Orphan Barrel Barterhouse.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Next in the line-up ...
















...w/ a smoke.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Blanton’s. My first drink from this. Yummy…


----------



## CousinVinny (Nov 1, 2021)

copperjohn said:


> Blanton’s. My first drink from this. Yummy…
> 
> View attachment 16511247


I really need to try blantons again, been a real long time!


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)




----------



## Ryan Casper (Apr 6, 2015)

copperjohn said:


> Blanton’s. My first drink from this. Yummy…
> 
> View attachment 16511247


Good stuff right there.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheep said:


> View attachment 16578265


How was this?


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

copperjohn said:


> How was this?


Not bad. I’d buy it again if my normal bourbon wasn’t available.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Weller CYPB at the new Cigars International Warehouse in San Antonio.


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

When I'm drinking bourbon,.......I don't care what time it is......


----------



## GMP (Sep 23, 2021)

copperjohn said:


> Weller CYPB at the new Cigars International Warehouse in San Antonio.
> View attachment 16622099


Where is that at exactly Just got back into smoking cigars. The shops near me are very small and limited.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

GMP said:


> Where is that at exactly Just got back into smoking cigars. The shops near me are very small and limited.


1604 at I-10, near the new medical facility. If you know where the Cheddar’s is, it’s behind that.


----------



## Big_steve (8 mo ago)

Jack1775 said:


>


Great selection- love the Blantons.


----------



## mapf2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

I have to admit I enter to peak at the watches, but does Bourbon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holyguacamole123123 (5 mo ago)

It's Bib & Tucker for me. The best accessible for $50 and under


----------



## doramas (May 20, 2016)

The Infanta of Spain, Elena de Bourbon and her Patek Aquanaut.








With the recession and the crisis in Spain and in the world in general, with gas and electricity very expensive, this lady walks with her Patek Philippe Aquanaut through the Spanish streets with bodyguards paid by all Spaniards.

PS1. The Bourbons are the dynasty that has reigned in Spain since 1700.

PS2.(Intante or Infanta are Princes, sons or daughters of kings who are not first in the line of succession. )


Shameful but true.


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Bumping this thread because...why not...


----------



## MtBatteur (Mar 11, 2021)

tis season for simple pleasures - savoring warmth and light


----------

